# Refeed foods



## KarlW (Mar 17, 2005)

Am I correct in saying that refeeds should consist of high GI carb foods that also contain little to no fat, excluding fruit?

eg:

white bread, crumpets and muffins
most breakfast cereals
soda
glucose and sports drinks
white rice
low fat sugary dairy products like ice cream and flavoured skim milk
pancake and sryups
2 minute noodles
candy (jelly beans, snakes etc)
honey


Are these good examples of refeed foods


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

This might help 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25250


----------



## KarlW (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks Jodi I read that and understand the concept but was wondering if things like soda, syrups and candy are OK? Or should they still be avoided?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

Sucrose is 50% glucose and 50% fructose so seeing that you need to watch our fructose, staying away from sucrose (table sugar items with sugar in int) is probably best.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 17, 2005)

In other words, best to stick to high GI *starchy* carbs?

Wouldn't this rule out cereal and ice cream?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

FF & SF or No sugar added Ice cream  is what you want. Most cereals are fine.  I like Quaker Oh's during a refeed.  Some sugar is ok just not a lot.  Natural sugars are the fine.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 17, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> In other words, best to stick to high GI *starchy* carbs?
> 
> Wouldn't this rule out cereal and ice cream?


In Australia - it would basically rule out ice-cream as we do not have a lot of no-sugar ice-creams (unless you get that new 'carb-smart' stuff' - but you might not want to go there as it also has "excess consumption may have a laxative effect" on the back!!  ).

In terms of cereals - Some of them are fine - you just have to check the packaging! Mmmmm.... cereal!!!


----------



## KarlW (Mar 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In Australia - it would basically rule out ice-cream as we do not have a lot of no-sugar ice-creams (unless you get that new 'carb-smart' stuff' - but you might not want to go there as it also has "excess consumption may have a laxative effect" on the back!!  ).
> 
> In terms of cereals - Some of them are fine - you just have to check the packaging! Mmmmm.... cereal!!!


You mean for ones low in sugar?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 18, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> You mean for ones low in sugar?


Yep.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> FF & SF or No sugar added Ice cream  is what you want. Most cereals are fine.  I like Quaker Oh's during a refeed.  Some sugar is ok just not a lot.  Natural sugars are the fine.




I love quaker Oh's


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2005)

My favorite cereal in the whole wide world


----------

